

Ask HN: Hiring someone on vacation - TTpoe

Let&#x27;s imagine you are an US company, you meet someone on vacation (who planned to stay less than 3 month) and you really want to hire this person because of his unique skills, and offer him a long-term contract. What kind of legal procedure can you engage?
======
rudyrigot
You should probably talk to an immigration attorney, it depends on a loooot of
factors. And let me tell you first that there is no easy road.

The "obvious" answer would be to file for a H1B in April 2014, in order to
hope to be allowed to get that contract signed in October 2014... but I guess
you won't take that for an answer! :)

You can base a more ambitious visa strategy on stuff like: * the outstanding
stability and growth of your business (E visas, I believe) * the outstanding
career and unique skills of your guy (O visas) * the existence of a stable
branch of your company in your guy's country, if there's one. (L visas, I
believe) * ...

Whatever the road you guys take, it will cost you a lot of money, will take a
loooot of lawyer time to build a convincing case, and then quite some time to
get it reviewed, with no guarantee about the outcome. Who said the US
immigration system was broken?

Good luck!

